# E-cigarette & Vape Market Size, Share & Trends Report



## Hooked (3/6/21)

https://www.grandviewresearch.com/industry-analysis/e-cigarette-vaping-market

[Summary:]

The global e-cigarette & vape market size was estimated at USD 15.04 billion in 2020 and is expected to reach USD 18.47 billion in 2021.
The e-cigarette & vape market is expected to witness a compound annual growth rate of 28.1% from 2021 to 2028 to reach USD 104.51 billion by 2028.

The rechargeable segment in the e-cigarette & vape market accounted for the highest market share of over 40% in 2020.

The retail store segment accounted for the highest e-cigarette & vape market share of over 80% in 2020.

The vape mod segment accounted for the highest e-cigarette & vape market share exceeding 45% in 2020.

North America dominated the global e-cigarette & vape market with a share of over 40% in 2020.
Key players in the e-cigarette & vape market include Altria Group, Inc.; British American Tobacco; Imperial Brands; International Vapor Group; Japan Tobacco, International; NicQuid; JUUL Labs, Inc.; Philip Morris International Inc.; R.J. Reynolds Vapor Company; Nicquid; Shenzhen IVPS Technology Co., Ltd.; and Shenzhen KangerTech Technology Co., Ltd.

Reactions: Informative 7


----------

